# The Makeup Show Pop-Up Shop



## Yazmin (Jul 20, 2015)

The Makeup Show will have a pop-up shop in San Francisco August 29 & 30 at the Hyatt Regency at 5 Embarcadero - and it's open to the public! Tix are $28 for one day or $44 for two days.

  Click on the link for more information: http://www.themakeupshow.com/europe/

  If anyone else is going, perhaps we can meet up!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 20, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> The Makeup Show will have a pop-up shop in San Francisco August 29 & 30 at the Hyatt Regency at 5 Embarcadero - and it's open to the public! Tix are $28 for one day or $44 for two days.
> 
> Click on the link for more information: http://www.themakeupshow.com/europe/
> 
> If anyone else is going, perhaps we can meet up!


I just found this thread! I'll be coming out to SF for a mini vacay and THIS!

  I'm going to be there on Saturday with my mom.


----------

